# una academia donde pueda aprender alemán los próximos tres meses



## MarianS081

Alguien me puede ayudar??
En un mes me voy a vivir a Berlín, y tengo que escribir algo parecido a esto:
"Estoy buscando una academia donde pueda aprender alemán en Berlín los próximos tres meses".
Es correcto decir:
"Ich suche nach einer Schule wo die nächsten drei Monate kann Ich Deutsch in Berlin lernen".
Mi alemán es malillo, llevo muy poco estudiandolo, supongo que tmpoco tiene que estar perfecto y que así se entenderá, pero si lo mando bien escrito mejor.
Muchas gracias


----------



## firenze1989

Claro que sí.

"Ich suche nach einer Schule in Berlin, wo ich den nächsten drei Monaten Deutsch lernen kann."

"Monate" (mes) es accusativo y por eso es "MonateN".
Y "wo ich die ..." es una oración relativa y por eso el "kann" va al fin de la frase.

Si tienes más preguntas, avísame.

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

firenze1989 said:


> Claro que sí.
> 
> "Ich suche nach einer Schule in Berlin, wo ich* in *den nächsten drei Monaten Deutsch lernen kann."
> 
> "Monate" (mes) es acusativo y por eso es "MonateN".
> Y "wo ich die ..." es una oración relativa y por eso el "kann" va al fin de la frase.
> 
> Si tienes más preguntas, avísame.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Y ¡bienvenidos al foro, MarianS081 y firenze1989!



MarianS081 said:


> Alguien me puede ayudar??
> En un mes me voy a vivir a Berlín, y tengo que escribir algo parecido a esto:
> "Estoy buscando una academia donde pueda aprender alemán en Berlín los próximos tres meses".



Yo diría: "Ich suche nach einer Schule in Berlin, an der ich in den nächsten drei Monaten Deutsch lernen kann".

En "in den nächsten drei Monaten", el sustantivo "Monat" (la forma de base, nominativo singular, es "der Monat") es *dativo* (se puede ver cuando utilizamos la forma singular: "in *dem* (nächsten) Monat").


----------



## firenze1989

Sowka said:


> Hola
> 
> Y ¡bienvenidos al foro, MarianS081 y firenze1989!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo diría: "Ich suche nach einer Schule in Berlin, an der ich in den nächsten drei Monaten Deutsch lernen kann".
> 
> En "in den nächsten drei Monaten", el sustantivo "Monat" (la forma de base, nominativo singular, es "der Monat") es *dativo* (se puede ver cuando utilizamos la forma singular: "in *dem* (nächsten) Monat").






Oops. Claro. 
Falta la preposición. Va con "in".
Y de hecho es dativo.


----------



## Alemanita

Auch von mir noch nachträglich ein herzliches Willkommen!


----------



## MarianS081

Muchas gracias por la ayuda gente, así da gusto aprender alemán...


----------

